# Clear Converse Sneakers..



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2010)

Just saw these. I think they are kind of cool, but also kind of creepy.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Karren (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess if you wear some cute socks it might be kind of cool but not a big fan of wearing plactic on my feet..


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd like to see what they look like with feet in them - its kind of hard to imagine what it'd look like. I wouldn't wear them myself though, I imagine feet would get pretty hot in there.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2010)

here you go:






They're quite popular with knitters apparently, who want to show their handmade socks off, lol!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 25, 2010)

If they were mesh and not plaastic i would probably wear them.


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the socks! But I just think plastic is wrong for sneakers. I can understand knitters wanting to show off their socks though.


----------



## Ligeia (Jan 25, 2010)

Just another opportunity to show off my awesome socks!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah the plastic puts me off!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 25, 2010)

Original, but i think i'd just prefer getting white ones instead.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 25, 2010)

Noo thanks


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 25, 2010)

Plastic + hot day = can't be good!


----------



## La_Mari (Jan 28, 2010)

They look cool, but Probably not on feet.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 28, 2010)

Where would these ever be wearable lol? The thought of it is cool but not so much irl.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 3, 2010)

Those sneakers is cool when you only have a beautiful socks


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 3, 2010)

They are different thats for sure! I wouldn't rush out and buy them though. Could you imagine the smell from sweaty feet after a few wears? lol


----------

